# Good Luck to everyone



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I love to eat them as well! In fact I like eating them better then I do shooting them over my dogs LOL.


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

Recipe ? Appears to be plenty this year


----------



## P. colchicus (Oct 4, 2019)

They're best plucked and gutted, IMO. Woodcock pluck super easily. I take the wings off, because there's very little meat there, but some guys pluck those too. Coat with oil, sprinkle with some salt, and roast for 9 minutes at 550. Crack some pepper over it when it comes out, and eat it on a big piece of toast. You won't be sad. Unless of course you overcook it, in which case you'll be very sad!

If you don't want to pluck, just sub woodcock breasts into any recipe for dove poppers. Again, don't overcook them. Medium rare or less is what you're after.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)




----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

well... no Grouse where harmed on this trip.... lol

but it was nice to be out again.... hunted till noonish than it got to warm..

I was in the TC area and the wind was kicking.... that is my excuse...

moved some woodcock that I plan on revisiting this weekend.... I just hope that Saturday I get the same shots that where offered up yesterday...


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Planning to get my rookie "buddy" out this weekend. Beats work anyday.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

bigair said:


> Planning to get my rookie "buddy" out this weekend. Beats work anyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking pup!


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Got out for the morning today. Got two grouse up first thing and then this happened. Bella had a nice find on a Woodcock while Goldie was trying to catch the grouse...the rest of the day I ran them separate and she handled nicely.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

ab5228 said:


> Got out for the morning today. Got two grouse up first thing and then this happened. Bella had a nice find on a Woodcock while Goldie was trying to catch the grouse...the rest of the day I ran them separate and she handled nicely.
> View attachment 577577


You had a long walk back to the truck!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Joe and I will start tomorrow for a packed weekend hitting multiple new spots!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

triplelunger said:


> You had a long walk back to the truck!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ha yea, I don’t know what the deal is with that. Must ping off of a cell tower or something.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

ab5228 said:


> Ha yea, I don’t know what the deal is with that. Must ping off of a cell tower or something.


Last time you marked the truck


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

ab5228 said:


> Got out for the morning today. Got two grouse up first thing and then this happened. Bella had a nice find on a Woodcock while Goldie was trying to catch the grouse...the rest of the day I ran them separate and she handled nicely.
> View attachment 577577


She was just warming up.!!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

ab5228 said:


> Got out for the morning today. Got two grouse up first thing and then this happened. Bella had a nice find on a Woodcock while Goldie was trying to catch the grouse...the rest of the day I ran them separate and she handled nicely.
> View attachment 577577


That's funny.
Bo's first cast today was a 500 yarder.
I know how that feels.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

We got on some woodcock today and Joe pointed a bonus grouse!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

triplelunger said:


> We got on some woodcock today and Joe pointed a bonus grouse!
> View attachment 578207
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well done.
I had to shoot today, and am getting the mule ready for the RGS camp/school next weekend in WI.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Easy limits on woodcock today. 27 woodcock flushes and 4 grouse. No shots on the grouse unfortunately. Hunted 4 hrs and the dog was beat. Kinda kicking myself for not taking the night off last night. My oldest son did manage a couple grouse on 25 flushes in the UP with no dog.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Two grouse yesterday








Then this for us today


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

When does woodcock season open? I thought it wasnt for a couple days. We flushed a bunch on Friday but no grouse.

Edited: I see now. It opened today. I was looking at old info that said it opened the 22nd.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

I found 25 grouse and 3 woodcock in 4 hours or so yesterday morning and even scratched down a few. Most birds were found on aspen/alder edges. Lots of hazel leafs, mushrooms, and acorns in the crops. Also, i was going down a dirt road at a good pace, came around a corner, and found myself 10 yards from a big bull moose! He was taller than my truck. That alone was a day maker. He made it into the thick woods before i was able to snap a picture of him. It looked like he had been on the road for over a mile.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

tom_the_chemist said:


> When does woodcock season open? I thought it wasnt for a couple days. We flushed a bunch on Friday but no grouse.
> 
> Edited: I see now. It opened today. I was looking at old info that said it opened the 22nd.
> 
> I thought the same thing. Now I see it opened yesterday. Passed on 10 woodcock yesterday.....


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Put up 3 grouse and probably a couple dozen woodcock. Just as I had expected, Buddy acted like a rookie; bumping birds left and right. I shot one woodie that he did everything as close to right as youngster can be expected to do.


----------



## Jmoreland (Jul 27, 2020)

Here my opening weekend report. after only 2 1/2 days in the woods its hard to say anything but i believe certain areas of the northern lower and holding an outstanding amount of grouse and others are not as promising. i wont name any locations but last year hunting in the snow in one area we saw tracks to what looked like prolly 20-30 different grouse in one 200+ acer area. fast forward to this fall thinking all of those birds made more birds and we were about to move an unbelievable amount of birds in one and day and we moved one. granted these birds are impossible to pattern but i had my hopes up. after the shuffle it could be a lot different, who knows. woods were also extremely crunchy in this area as well. 
Other areas of the northern lower we were moving grouse like crazy. dog going on point one after another, birds blowing up and flying in between us, behind and in front of us. ground cover was very important. found most of birds we had shots at on the edges of the prime and marginal aspen with pines intermixed. Birds are already running from the dogs and i even watched a woodcock run from a dog this trip too. 
5 grouse were harmed on this trip and we did shoot 1 woodcock on Saturday since one guy in our group has never tried one. Woodcock popper wasn't half bad. still cant figure out how to cook those nasty things but we are getting closer. 
All in all a well spent weekend up north and cant wait to see what this season holds. Also i might add 3 of the grouse harvested this trip were youngins. and after looking at FB reports i saw a lot of young birds on the tailgates of trucks. along with about 700 woodcocks


----------



## ohio up hunter (Dec 31, 2013)

Hunted several areas in the Rose City/ Mio area. Grouse numbers low. 2 flushes Friday and 2 on Saturday. Found 1 nice pocket of WC on Saturday and a few on Sunday morning. Did not hear much shooting and disappointed in the grouse...


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

I Hunted Thursday/Friday and Saturday morning. The grouse we flushed came out of the really thick stuff, so no shots fired, mostly because I was in the thick stuff when they flushed instead of on the edge where I should have been. Saw loads of woodcock Thursday/Friday, could have had my limit both days. Did not see any on Saturday morning, but I also was not in prime woodcock habitat. Overall I think it will be a good season, in my not even close to expert opinion, grouse numbers are slightly up and woodcock numbers are off the charts ( for the areas I hunted)


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Had a couple good afternoons on grouse Friday and Saturday. Mostly olive and acorns in crops. I would say birds are up quite a bit from last year. Had a 50/50 ratio of adults and juvies. With the juvies being really small from second nesting.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

hunted NELP Tues, Weds, Thurs. A couple wild flushes late in the afternoon Tuesday in the only cover hunted. Hot dry and windy. Wednesday much better - doubled in 1st cover, one more later in the day. 3 covers hunted, and a lot of truck scouting in the rain. 12 grouse flushed, 1 woodcock.

Thursday hunted 2 covers, one near the "double" cover. Flew 6 grouse, killed one. Then a new cover found Wednesday, impossibly close to a high-end residential area (but well outside the safety zone), and lost count of flushes. 2 different family groups, several singles, several re-flushes and only hunted 10% of the cover. 2 KIA. No woodcock encountered.

Can't wait to return north and run back through the new honey hole.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Woodcock was action packed but grouse were hit or miss.We had great dog work and solid honoring.
We figure Penny's the 7 month old had 30 of her own finds.She handled the birds very steady and experienced a lot of shooting in three days with plenty of ground time.She has a little more fire now
Lol.
Last bird was a grouse Annie found then kate and penny honored and we missed through the tight cover.

All the whoa training with her and bird experience alone and with my other dogs brought her up to this point.
I really didn't think that it would go this well.Many finds close to a 100 yards and she was completely comfortable standing and waiting on us to get through the slashing's.Friday she was on fire with woodcock a day to early.
The grouse definitely lit her up comparative to woodcock.
She definitely picks up the speed after some gunfire.Hopefully it increases her drive.

Tired pup in luxury.lol.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

I am glad to read some of the good reports on grouse. I was in the NWLP for a long weekend. Areas that I did real well in for grouse last season. I was quite optimistic that with a good hatch it was going to be a great weekend with the awesome weather forecast. I logged a lot of miles in several different covers. I moved less than half the grouse I did in this area last season. 

I did kill 4 grouse on the weekend and a couple days limit on WC - wood cock seemed to be up. 3 of the grouse were young of the year. 2 of those were 2 of the smallest birds I have ever harvested - no tail feathers. Would have to think that they weren't hatch until sometime in July. In this area, it was obviously a late and a poor hatch.

Other than flushing two juveniles together, every grouse flush was very isolated. I came across no broods to speak of. I will certainly be hunting other areas in hopes of better results. The dogs did well. This photo (the one grouse worthy of a photo) pretty much sums it up. The old dog is tuckered out from doing the actual hard work while the young pup sits right on her and takes all the credit.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Joe blinked for his next hero shot.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishstruction (Aug 7, 2014)

Today was my first time out for the season. I hit a couple spots closer to home due to the little time I would be able to hunt due to the weather. I hunted 2 hours had two grouse points and 3 wild flushes. As far as woodcock I had 6 points and 2 wild flushes. I should of had the 2 grouse and my limit of woodcock. Well my shooting was not very good and ended with 1 woodcock lol. I was hunting northern midland county so was happy with what I had seen compared to last year.


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

Maggie turn 1 year old on 09/19/2020, she starting to get the hand of things.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Bob Foster said:


> Maggie turn 1 year old on 09/19/2020, she starting to get the hand of things.
> View attachment 579695
> View attachment 579695



Bravo !!! Maggie


----------



## Possum209 (Aug 5, 2017)

Did alright today. Finally decided to shoot for the dogs. My beagle is getting to old to run rabbits so I've been taking her out bird hunting. She doesn't point but she can nose one out


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

My season started on Sunday evening in what I call my 5-10 woodcock covert because it's 5-10 acres and shots are 5-10 yards. We put up 8 birds in 2 hours which is nothing for this cover. The good news is 4 were over solid points of my 1.5 year old Kit. One I hit and this was my first wild bird kill over him as I didn't carry a gun for his puppy runs.

I hit grouse covers morning and evening today and as last year it's been a slow start. Seems like in this area no cover really produces two years in a row. 2 flushes in 2.5 hours and with the leaves up I didn't see either bird. This week is a good week to lay some tracks and find where I can hit a solid 1.5-2 birds and hour before the damn leaves drop.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Went out for an hour this morning with no flushes. Went by one crabapple bush after another with no apples. Scouted them this spring and thought I'd be knee high in birds. Alas, next year.

Old dog never left gun range. You know an old dog don't get excited when there's nothing to get excited about. Yeah I didn't cover more than a third of the cover and there might not be much ground scent after a rainy night. But I think I'll keep moving for now.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

shaffe48b said:


> My season started on Sunday evening in what I call my 5-10 woodcock covert because it's 5-10 acres and shots are 5-10 yards. We put up 8 birds in 2 hours which is nothing for this cover. The good news is 4 were over solid points of my 1.5 year old Kit. One I hit and this was my first wild bird kill over him as I didn't carry a gun for his puppy runs.
> 
> I hit grouse covers morning and evening today and as last year it's been a slow start. Seems like in this area no cover really produces two years in a row. 2 flushes in 2.5 hours and with the leaves up I didn't see either bird. This week is a good week to lay some tracks and find where I can hit a solid 1.5-2 birds and hour before the damn leaves drop.


I like to capitalize on the tight sitting woodcock.I prefer to go nice and wide and work in from 20 to 30 yards zig zagging and milling around kicking around lightly displaying a flush attempt.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Heck, I think I'll let the dogs do the quartering.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

shaffe48b said:


> Heck, I think I'll let the dogs do the quartering.


It will create a steadier dog and teaches them that you flush the bird,to be steady,and not them.Then you can go to your dog and do whatever you want like waiting for a friend to come in etc.
Here's an example if you include the time I spent walking to the dog before turning the camera on I had two and a half minutes easily and I could have messed around some more if I wanted to.Sometimes I'll walk in and make my presence known and leave then come back.I have had two dogs on point and was able to go to one then the other to flush.



I did it evertime with the pup while doing intro to birds and this was what she learned from me coming in like I mentioned.The stick is my flushing whip.



And this is an example also.I was told never rush to a dog or the flush.




.
It is a learning lesson.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Only one grouse flushed tonight again. But it's been raining on and off a lot. This area I might go to again because it's pretty good. If only these grouse were as easy as big game.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK... Truck is loaded and two more meetings and I am out of here... going north so I am hoping the rain knocked down some of the cover.... 

I am a little nervous because where I though I would birds notta and where I was just looking for some woodcock I bumped into some grouse....

Unlike down here my cover spots are up to a 30 minute drive apart.... if I get out early enough I may hit some spots on the way up...

Good luck to everyone this weekend and I will post an update when I get back Tuesday...


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

shaffe48b said:


> Only one grouse flushed tonight again. But it's been raining on and off a lot. This area I might go to again because it's pretty good. If only these grouse were as easy as big game.


I like to go after grouse around 930.They need to come down from the roost preen their feathers,get grit,and water if it's dry then they go eat.
Then after that they hang in thicker cover sometimes.The birds had acorns in them so it is possible that they are in the hardwoods or the edges.They are hard to get near on the oak flats where I'm at.Those birds don't come back to cover until mid afternoon at that spot .Closer to sunset they are closer to roosting cover around the clear cuts.Cedar,pine thickets along the edges of clearcuts.
As food sources change and they need to work harder to find it hunting gets better and they need to search and feed longer.Grouse don't need to go far for food in the early season.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Dead Bird said:


> OK... Truck is loaded and two more meetings and I am out of here... going north so I am hoping the rain knocked down some of the cover....
> 
> I am a little nervous because where I though I would birds notta and where I was just looking for some woodcock I bumped into some grouse....
> 
> ...


Good luck it is going to be a great weekend.I can feel it!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

birdhntr said:


> I like to go after grouse around 930.They need to come down from the roost preen their feathers,get grit,and water if it's dry then they go eat.


Yeah on weekdays some claim I'm supposed to be online working by 930. Maybe on the weekends I found a spot.last night running into oak trees but didn't see many acorns. The oak trees around my cabin dropped a good number so some are out there.


----------



## sportsman98 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hoping this weekend brings some good luck my way. Dog has been doing awesome but the birds haven't been cooperating.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Ohio guy here, and I have a question. Back some 30 years ago when I was in college (and Ohio had grouse), I would squirrel hunt early and then grouse hunt back to the truck. My tactic back then was to listen to them drumming and take note of the location and try to flush them. I usually got them to flush and every once in a while I actually connected! Does anybody hunt/locate grouse this way?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

jrose said:


> Ohio guy here, and I have a question. Back some 30 years ago when I was in college (and Ohio had grouse), I would squirrel hunt early and then grouse hunt back to the truck. My tactic back then was to listen to them drumming and take note of the location and try to flush them. I usually got them to flush and every once in a while I actually connected! Does anybody hunt/locate grouse this way?


Sure.

Myself, I don’t hunt the young males that are dispersing and are out drumming for the first time.

It’s the daylight, and the general territoriality of male grouse, that makes them set up a drumming log at this time of the year. Sort of a way to pick up chicks.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I though also the established males would drum to warn of the dispersing birds lookibg for their new territory.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I haven't heard one grouse drum the last 6 days I spent afield and the days training preseason now that I think of it.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

It's supposed to be in Sept so we're late. I never hear grouse drum. When I went out this spring on my own drumming survey all I saw was grouse and no drumming. Damm


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

They have been ordered to wear masks and not drum by the CDC.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Mature birds will drum this time of year to tell other males to stay the hell away, as well as youngins claiming territory. I started hearing fall drummers last weekend, which normally coincides with the fall shuffle. Makes sense since there are so many young broods around that they are breaking up later. Last year i heard drumming before the season even started. Also i did not find many big broods and the young birds i killed were more developed i.e. earlier shuffle.

I don't generally pursue fall drummers. 
Drummers are generally very alert and watchful so it is hard to get close to them, it is a low percentage game. Besides, for every drummer you hear there are probably 5 or 6 more birds in the vicinity that are a lot easier to kill. They are however a good indicator of suitable habitat and worth noting for an area to check out.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

birdhntr said:


> I like to go after grouse around 930.They need to come down from the roost preen their feathers,get grit,and water if it's dry then they go eat.
> Then after that they hang in thicker cover sometimes.The birds had acorns in them so it is possible that they are in the hardwoods or the edges.They are hard to get near on the oak flats where I'm at.Those birds don't come back to cover until mid afternoon at that spot .Closer to sunset they are closer to roosting cover around the clear cuts.Cedar,pine thickets along the edges of clearcuts.
> As food sources change and they need to work harder to find it hunting gets better and they need to search and feed longer.Grouse don't need to go far for food in the early season.


I just get the feeling that a lot of grouse must have gotten a failing grade in "grouse school".


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Zeboy said:


> I just get the feeling that a lot of grouse must have gotten a failing grade in "grouse school".


I may be wrong but most grouse are homeschooled!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Heading out now and will be on the ground in two hours at my first spot.Going to be a good weekend.I can feel it.Good luck all!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

birdhntr said:


> Heading out now and will be on the ground in two hours at my first spot.Going to be a good weekend.I can feel it.Good luck all!


Good luck to you. 

My plans have been pretty screwed up by covid. Was supposed to have a buddy up to my dads place for a 4 day hunt. Wife has covid so i am forced to quarantine. Not going to use my dads cabin or be around friends now. 

Might make a day trip by myself and the dog Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Wish the wife well


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Yesterday we stopped on the way up and ran some land in Oscoda.We found a couple woodcock.Penny handled it perfect and I took it.
We also moved 5 grouse.Penny made a 65 yard find and when i came in and attempted to flush she moved on.I should have said whoa but she has been messing around pointing chipmunk and I try not to make a mistake and encourage her on the chips.Then she bumped a grouse.
Then we headed north.
Then I spotted this deer 









The rain wouldn't stop then finally it let up around 530 so we hit one of my honeyholes40acres.It was fast and furious with a point in seconds from the truck.Had a nice point where I walked in and could see the grouse but missed.Then it seemed as if Dixie was bumping birds and I had a little talk with her.We crossed to the other side of the trail and she locked up again.We soon realized that she was pointing but the birds were in trees lol.
We kept coming to her and birds kept flying from above lol.We had some points with woodcock and grouse together.The garmin says we walked 1.5 miles on twenty acres lol.
At the end she was sticking woodcock like mad but it was past shooting time.
Then Dixie stuck again and after a flush attempt she creeped 50 yards and stuck again over and over.The last one I came in and flushed a mature grouse and swear I knocked it down as well as my buddy.We searched forever as the light faded but she kept finding woodcock over and over.
It was insane.We never found it and went to the truck and stood there watching woodcock buzz like bee's above.
On the way out they was 4 that landedst in the trail in front of the truck.The garmin says we walked 1.5 miles on twenty acres lol.Constant action.Good memories!!!







buddy popped a nice bird.
Pictures are shaded.I think a dog hair or dew was on it.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Well the rest of the weekend didn't go so well.I did however manage a limit of poplar trees.lol.I did however bench Dixie after friday who is my ace dog.
Saturday we ran the pup in the mornings and I tried new ground looking to avoid the briars and woodcock areas.First long walk turned up a grouse and a woodcock and the pup was running great.Second trail we discovered a new grouse spot but didn't get birds pointed.Then we dropped in on the honeyhole and put Annie down for her first run.She had a stop to flush on the first then I believe that she bumped two so I reeled her in told her bad as she smiled and wiggled at me.I told her whoa and set for a bit then picked her up and set her back.She then stood well on a few grouse and woodcock but I failed to get it done except well the poplar trees lol.She did well so I was happy with the last hunt of the day.We did walk moms and penny stood a known grouse hangout in wet weather.I walked all around and she stayed for minutes to no avail.I went back to her and gave her a tap and she ran like never before but never turned up a bird.hmmm.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I went up late in the afternoon saturday after making sure the wife was taken care of for the day. Lots of people everywhere. My best woodcock cover had nobody in it. Stopped there first. It had definately been hunted that day. One solid point and i missed terribly. We cross the road and circle around another area when a woodcock swoops down and lands at my feet staring at me. I can hear my dog running in opposite direction of where this bird came from. Then all of a sudden a really young white english setter pops out of the brush. The bird flushes i miss. Then I hear the dogs collar buzzing and the owner calling. I step out on the trail and their is a guy standing there. I wave he turns and walks down trail never acknowledging me. I turn around to look at my vehicle....he parked like 30 yds from me. 

I went to many places most had hunters. Found a couple places to slide in. Ended up hunting 2.5 hrs. 10 woodcock flushes 4 grouse flushes and one woodcock harvested. This was my worst day of the season but still not bad. I missed 2 really easy shots at woodcock and 1 decent chance at a grouse.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> I went up late in the afternoon saturday after making sure the wife was taken care of for the day. Lots of people everywhere. My best woodcock cover had nobody in it. Stopped there first. It had definately been hunted that day. One solid point and i missed terribly. We cross the road and circle around another area when a woodcock swoops down and lands at my feet staring at me. I can hear my dog running in opposite direction of where this bird came from. Then all of a sudden a really young white english setter pops out of the brush. The bird flushes i miss. Then I hear the dogs collar buzzing and the owner calling. I step out on the trail and their is a guy standing there. I wave he turns and walks down trail never acknowledging me. I turn around to look at my vehicle....he parked like 30 yds from me.
> 
> I went to many places most had hunters. Found a couple places to slide in. Ended up hunting 2.5 hrs. 10 woodcock flushes 4 grouse flushes and one woodcock harvested. This was my worst day of the season but still not bad. I missed 2 really easy shots at woodcock and 1 decent chance at a grouse.


Wow! I have only seen one bird hunter this year in nine days.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

birdhntr said:


> Wow! I have only seen one bird hunter this year in nine days.


I had seen 2 up until yesterday and i hunted every day the first 6 days if season. . I actually thought the pressure had been fairly light. The two guys I saw were guys i see every year. There is a big group from ohio that i run into all the time because one of them owns a cabin in the area. I have yet to see them. 

Saturday was a different story. More bow hunters than i have seen in 10 yrs. Saw lots of newbie grouse hunters. Which is a great thing really.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Yesterday was good weather. First hour and a half was what looked like a good area and my second trip there this fall but nothing produced. Done there for the year. Second hour and a half produced two grouse and a woodcock at a new spot. Getting there. Took my old dog to a cover 40 minutes away that gets pressure. Flushed four grouse and 8 woodcock in 2 hours. Three woodcock were over one point. 75 yard point and she held several minutes and then held until the last one flushed.
Weather matters. Went to the same spot about noon the next day late due to a rainy night. Flushed a total of 2 woodcock for the first two hours. Then the sun peaked and I flushed 4 grouse in the next half hour but still under pines.

Waiting for the leaves to drop. I'm yet to get a visible shot on any bird. Then again that rarely happens when the leaves drop.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, got Gibby out this afternoon for a bit after work. It's been a long, dry (figuritively) opener for the two of us. We saw a couple birds last week, bit daddy wasn't on his game. First spot was real thick along a river and didn't see grouse or woody's. Drove deeper in to some higher ground, mix of sparse, but mature red pines with hardwoods mixed in. Ferns were still mostly standing. Was seeing a lot of acorns. Made a wide circle around the truck with nothing pushed. Moved further down the trial and similar terrain but closer to water. Was hoping for a woody, if no grouse. Coming down a hill under some wide open red pines and she put up a bird. A little quick on the trigger as I shot over him anticipating him coming up to my line, but he stayed low. The shot got Gibby excited and she found it's scent trail. I called her back thinking I'd circle around, rather than keep pushing alone and him flushing out of range next time. We did circle into a little lower area and Gibby put one up that went almost straight away. I got up quick, slowed myself and popped him just as another went up and crossed left. I swung and popped him as Gibby was trying to track the first. The second was close to the swamp, so I called her off to it's scent and she found it pinning it. Come to find out, she's no soft mouth like my last retriever was. She chomped down to finish it. Still praised the snot out of her since this was our first kill as a team. I took her back to track the first bird, I kept driving her to the right, to where I thought it went and she kept wanting to go left. I went back to where I shot from and noticed she was more correct, so I started a slow pace pushing over weeds behind her. She did go past it, but following her, I walked right up on it hunkered down tight against a down 4" pine under the ferns. I'm pretty sure one of the two was that first one I missed. Either way, her first kills, double flush, double splash. She knew before when the gun went bang, she smelled birds, so she did excited when the fun, smelly, stick came out with is. Now she likely has a sense of what's going on.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/media/img_2020100

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/media/img_20201004_174321215.123717/


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Stand By said:


> Well, got Gibby out this afternoon for a bit after work. It's been a long, dry (figuritively) opener for the two of us. We saw a couple birds last week, bit daddy wasn't on his game. First spot was real thick along a river and didn't see grouse or woody's. Drove deeper in to some higher ground, mix of sparse, but mature red pines with hardwoods mixed in. Ferns were still mostly standing. Was seeing a lot of acorns. Made a wide circle around the truck with nothing pushed. Moved further down the trial and similar terrain but closer to water. Was hoping for a woody, if no grouse. Coming down a hill under some wide open red pines and she put up a bird. A little quick on the trigger as I shot over him anticipating him coming up to my line, but he stayed low. The shot got Gibby excited and she found it's scent trail. I called her back thinking I'd circle around, rather than keep pushing alone and him flushing out of range next time. We did circle into a little lower area and Gibby put one up that went almost straight away. I got up quick, slowed myself and popped him just as another went up and crossed left. I swung and popped him as Gibby was trying to track the first. The second was close to the swamp, so I called her off to it's scent and she found it pinning it. Come to find out, she's no soft mouth like my last retriever was. She chomped down to finish it. Still praised the snot out of her since this was our first kill as a team. I took her back to track the first bird, I kept driving her to the right, to where I thought it went and she kept wanting to go left. I went back to where I shot from and noticed she was more correct, so I started a slow pace pushing over weeds behind her. She did go past it, but following her, I walked right up on it hunkered down tight against a down 4" pine under the ferns. I'm pretty sure one of the two was that first one I missed. Either way, her first kills, double flush, double splash. She knew before when the gun went bang, she smelled birds, so she did excited when the fun, smelly, stick came out with is. Now she likely has a sense of what's going on.


Nice! Now that's something to read.Thanks for sharing the experience!!!


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

birdhntr said:


> Nice! Now that's something to read.Thanks for sharing the experience!!!


Thanks birdhntr. Trouble getting the pictures to cooperate, though. New phone isn't playing nicely. Also, coming out, right by the previous spot I parked I saw a group flying out of the woods not far from where we walked, land in the road in front of me, then go back where he came from as the truck came at him. Makes me wonder if we didn't go by him and Gibby was sniffing the deer or other animals instead, since she wasn't broke yet. She's just a little thing, like your new pup, but we'll make each other happy.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

One was full of acorns, the other was empty.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/media/img_20201004_184927076.123723/


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Stand By said:


> One was full of acorns, the other was empty.
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/media/img_20201004_184927076.123723/


Autumn olive and acorns seem to be the think this year.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Went to one of those areas with only a little good cover but hopefully lots of food. Flushed 3 grouse in an hour all out of trees. I guess well fed birds roost early. Still gotta give the old girl credit though because she was sniffing ground scent under the trees when 2 of them flush.

Got my first chance to pull the trigger on a bird i could pretty much still see tonight and straight away too. Naturally then my barrel selector was in between barrels so it didn't go off safe and nothing happened when I fired. Catch and release hunting is quite fulfilling.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Zeboy said:


> I just get the feeling that a lot of grouse must have gotten a failing grade in "grouse school".


Message from a friend deer hunting;
Actually I've been jumping a lot of them in big timber oak trees with lots of cover lots of acorns on the ground .

Acorns are key.No dog and jumpin birds


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I flushed 10 grouse and 3 woodcock in 1.5 hours last night. Ironically in an area near my cabin ive been avoiding because when I was setting pigeons several time at the edge of it I didnt see any grouse. Most were out of trees though roosting over and hour before sunset.

There were some scattered acorns. I'm not sure you need a whole grove of them. Just like when I hunted the crabapples a tree or two would hold them.


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was out last Saturday and Sunday. Dog flushed two wood cock Saturday, a grouse Sunday and a wood cock twice on Sunday. Never got a shot at the grouse but missed all shots at the woodcock. Needless to say I think my dog was disappointed lol


----------



## llauth (Nov 4, 2009)

Monday I went out flushed 2 birds and that was it. The woods seemed to be lifeless. Headed out to explore a totally new area hope things go better then on Monday.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

birdhntr said:


> Message from a friend deer hunting;
> Actually I've been jumping a lot of them in big timber oak trees with lots of cover lots of acorns on the ground .
> 
> Acorns are key.No dog and jumpin birds


I have the perfect spot in mind. Havent checked it in several years. I remember doing a dec deer hunt 15 yrs ago in a newly cut oak stand. They did a selective cut and left half the oak trees. The tree tops were fresh and still on the ground. I remember deer hunting it because the deer were browsing it but the grouse were extremely thick there. I remember seeing a dozen at a time walking through it. Has to be grown up perfect.


----------



## llauth (Nov 4, 2009)

Had a tough day today. Put in a lot of miles to no avail. The area I hunted had some nice aspen stands but just didn’t move any birds. Seen a few other guys out and the one I talked too said it was slow for him too. Bird hunting and any type of hunting is hard. The last few days have shown that for sure.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Fun afternoon today. I got off work at 2 and made it to my first spot by 340. Huntes until 640. I flushed about 20-25 grouse and 3 woodcock, most of which handled very well. It was quite windy with leaves falling and blowing around so the birds were in pine/scrub/blowdown type cover. When the world turns brown look for whats still green. They were either spooky or held tight, not many runners. I did end up killing 5 but i searched and searched for one i know i hit but i never found it...so my full limit bird is still out there. Oh well. Im excited for grouse camp tomorrow!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

That's s good looking setter


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful setter! Looks like it could pass for mine's litter mate!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Mine looks like both of yours all good lucking boys


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

A beautiful morning in the Northern Lower. It's hard to beat dry conditions and peak autumn colors.. A few birds in bag are just a bonus on such a nice day.

No real pattern to them today. 4 birds and they all had different crop contents and were all found in different covers. Shot well, didn't miss too many opportunities.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

llauth said:


> Had a tough day today. Put in a lot of miles to no avail. The area I hunted had some nice aspen stands but just didn’t move any birds. Seen a few other guys out and the one I talked too said it was slow for him too. Bird hunting and any type of hunting is hard. The last few days have shown that for sure.


So i had my toughest day yesterday. Got out about 11. Spent 3 hrs on the ground in my usual spots for woodcock. Not a single point. Two of these spots typically produce a limit quickly. If i spend an hr at them i will see 15-20 flushes. Opening day I would flush 2 birds walking to the dog on point. Didn't see a bird anywhere.

I moved to a new area that i had some success on grouse one day last year. It was game on. I seemed to find some unpressured birds. 11 grouse and 2 woocock in 30 mins. I found the grouse in thicker civer that wasnt aspen. Mostly maple and beech with some white pine and oak. Every flush was under an acorn producing oak with the exception of two that were under hawthorn that was dropping fruit. I managed one grouse and missed two easy opportunities. Had one flush down a road right at me. It sailed slowly over my head as i was reloadong from two missed shots. Redeemed myself on the next point.


----------



## Possum209 (Aug 5, 2017)

DirtySteve said:


> I had seen 2 up until yesterday and i hunted every day the first 6 days if season. . I actually thought the pressure had been fairly light. The two guys I saw were guys i see every year. There is a big group from ohio that i run into all the time because one of them owns a cabin in the area. I have yet to see them.
> 
> Saturday was a different story. More bow hunters than i have seen in 10 yrs. Saw lots of newbie grouse hunters. Which is a great thing really.


I've only ran into one group of hunters. They were driving down the road when me and the dogs popped out. I was going to work back to the truck on the other side but the vehicle quickly parked and the hunters jumped out and hurried into that spot. Parked right next to me. I figured oh well there must be a reason they wanted in there so bad and made a mental note to hit it one day during the week. I was going to tell them the section I just came out of was full of woodcock. I had my limit and it took at least a half hour to get out because the dog kept going on point. Probably didn't want to meet that group anyways .


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Went out for 45 minutes this morning and my dog bumped two grouse and I hit one. Cant blame him too much as i think he was 20 feet upwind each time. But I took him to a woodcock cover for hour and a half tonight to make sure i could still see some points. He pointed three and bumped three and I bumped one. He seems to point from 10-20 feet which is a bit short for grouse. But he'll keep learning. I might set some pigeons this week too.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

My 9 year old pointed 3 grouse tonight in an hour. Slow and steady doesn't always win the race but it didn't do too bad tonight. Now her wipper snapper brother could find a happy medium. But he's getting better.


----------



## llauth (Nov 4, 2009)

I went deer hunting this past weekend on some private property when leaving the blind I saw a grouse flush as I was going back to the truck. Luckily I brought my gun and went back for a little walk with my 7 year old son. We flushed 7 birds in about an hr. There where in some crabapples and I think thorn berry thickets. It was awesome to see. It was about 10am and seems like the frost was just burning off. Need to get the dog out there and give it a shot again. The following day we got in that same area and nothing. I thought I might have moved them out of there for awhile. How long does it take or do the birds ever come back to that same are?


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Somebody had my spot Saturday so I went to my main spot from last year. Flushed 2 a little wild in the first hour and went across the road for another hour for nothing.

Tonight we flushed 6 in about an hour and fifteen with no real shots. Flung a hail Mary at one and another ran accross the ground. I swear I heard his wings flap so I should have called a technical and shot!


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

The guy who taught me the rules of Grouse hunting always said "If you hear their wings". Never witnessed an older guy slam on the breaks so hard for a bird. He was born in North Dakota. What a time it must have been back then.

Kisutch 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association Join now 

Alewife what?


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Went to the same spot Tuesday where we saw 6 Monday and saw 0! Then tonight we saw 5 and 1 wc at another spot in an hour. This spot was near the last on my list when I was scouting last spring, but it is turning into about my most consistent location this fall.

My 9 year old has been outperforming. I could chalk it up to the fact that she is pretty slow moving these days. But the main thing might be a dog with 4 yrs of experience just on grouse is going to outperform my yearling dog at any pace.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

So much for heading out after work today.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Figured I'd just bump this one for an update. can't believe how warm it got this weekend. Friday afternoon, took Gibby back to a little pocket we had luck in earlier. Put two up, but it is a little thick and they're going up earlier. Want way back in a little deeper. Pushed a nice elk. Got the phone out in camera mode in case we saw it again. He was moving cautiously. Never saw it again. After a bit we ran into a couple more birds, but I was in the high ground and Gibby was in the line of fire. By the time it was clear, it had distance. Got down the side of the hill and Gibby was into something else. I got over pretty quick and she started dancing around a porcupine. She's never been into anything other than birds, so she kept an air gap. I don't have training collar and she was ignoring my calling until she saw me pick up a club and she knew something was wrong. I was going to throw it between them if she went in, but I got her away from it and gave her some face to face shock and awe to make up for a lack of electricity. Didn't whack her, just nose to nose BAD DOG as loud and growling as I could go.Then I made her lay down in timeout. For a bit. Heard one more flush in the distance while yelling at her. Worked out way back as the sun was getting low and it was hot. 

Saturday was yard work day. Figured the woods would be crowded anyway. 

This morning, I pointed to a new to me spot, hoping the easy access might be off putting to some and we might get lucky. Pulling in I ran into a nice couple packing up their springer. Chatted a bit and he pointed the area he already worked. I just wanted the parking spot to check out an area with some oaks nearby. Took Gibby for a loop through the slashings to hit the pines/oak stand from the opposite side. Didn't see anything. Picked up a few casings. Was getting a little irritated with Gibby focussing on the deer sign. Finally I grabbed a couple deer turds and called her over. I made her sit and put them in her face to smell and scolded her with some bad dogs, like the other day, but not so severe. We were just coming to the area I was targeting and the ground cover was sparser than I thought, so I was losing expectations, when damn it. Gibby was a respectable distance out front, showing interest and one went up a little further ahead if her. I drew but again, she was in the line. Also, none of these birds have been climbing when they light off. Anyway, I had switched to 6 shot today, so took the long shot, but he got into some trees. We were at the end of the line anyway, so I pushed her on its scent. I think we put it up again, but it had gone further in than I figured with his trajectory. Got back to the truck and did some scouting to let Gibby rest. Saw a promising spot along the Black, but there was a camper across the road. Went a little further down and another spot opened up. Figured even if it was hunted out, I wanted to let her take a swim after anyway. Got her out and ready again. We are in some thick stuff, not to far from the truck and wings! I could barely see, but kept the gun up and got Gibby back as she started to take off after it. Got her back to work and another goes up. It was keeping low and straight to the front through all the thick stuff. As I shot I thought, I can barely see through this stuff, I doubt I'll get him anyway, aaaand he drops like a rock. I rack and add a shell in case another goes up and I watch Gibby get in its scent. I had to correct her once as she was going off my line of fire to run to far ahead. She found the right path and found the bird. I stayed in place and gave her a bunch of good girls and called her so she would bring it. I could see she was giving it a couple death bites and started to come back with out it. I told her no, go get it. She did just that. Came back with it and laid down, but it was hers. I just let her hold it while I gave her a bunch of praise and good girls, then finally said let daddy have it, release (which I use frequently playing ball) and she let me take it. We moved along to look for the first and didn't see anything else. Went back to the truck. The river was back down to normal and I could see bottom so she took a couple swims and she rehydrated. After I found my keys I had put in the wrong pocket, we moved over to the porcupine area from Friday for a look. The look turned into a big hike, with nothing seen. Shes a tired little girl tonight.


----------

